# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Mutsaersoord

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord Mutsaersoord
Schaapdijkseweg 56
Venlo

Bezoek de website van Herstellingsoord Mutsaersoord


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Herstellingsoord Mutsaersoord.*

----------


## brabander

waar vind ik ervaringen met t mutaersoord,kwam bij t zoeken hier terecht...

bvd.....

----------


## jolanda27

In 2005 ben ik twaalf weken in behandeling geweest bij Mutsaersoord. Het is het beste wat mij kon overkomen. Door relatieproblematiek was ik behoorlijk depressief. Door een gestructureerd dagprogramma en goede begeleiding kreeg ik weer grip op mijn leven. Daardoor kon ik voor mijzelf een goede beslissing nemen. In mijn geval was dat scheiden. Een moeilijke tijd volgde, maar ik heb erg veel aan de opname gehad. Ik ben assertiever geworden, en heb nu een gezonde en gelukkige relatie. Je moet wel bereid zijn aan jezelf te werken. Zij hebben mij geholpen om zelf in te zien wat ik moest veranderen. Daar pluk ik nog iedere dag de vruchten van. Ik kan Mutsaersoord echt aanbevelen als je in de knoop zit en het gevoel hebt er niet meer zelf uit te kunnen komen.

----------

